

Dear Facebook: Stop Wasting My Time(line) - cormiston
http://craigormiston.com/2011/09/24/dear-facebook-stop-wasting-my-timeline/

======
binaryorganic
Funny. That's exactly how I felt about your blog post. Definitely not useful.
And definitely not world changing. I really like the new FB Timeline though.

~~~
cormiston
I am excited to see how the timeline performs for 800 million people, because
maybe I'm very wrong about it. It feels pretty sleek, but I found it laborious
to curate. Perhaps that will bother few people.

I truly am sorry I wasted your time.

